# Holidays - suggestions and experiences!



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm hoping that I can pick your collective brains on holidays for girlies needing pampering!

I think a few of us have had discussions on other threads so I thought I would start a new one as it might be helpful for others.

I'm looking for a pampering holiday where I can get away for a week and rest, relax, de-stress and sleep properly, and try to get my body into a better balance.

Thanks so much in advance!! 

Rose xx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Rose, I'm afraid I can't help with any advice but just wanted to send you some  for the setback in your treatment. A nice bit of pampering sounds like just what you need. Hope other singlies have some good recommendations for you. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Candee (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Rose I know that Winky recently did a post about a wonderful holiday she had had, I think in Greece and she put the details of a few different places you could go as a singley.
I will see if I can find it for you  and hope you are feeling better soon.
Candee
x


----------



## Candee (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Rose
I have found Winky's post, it was in the single abroadies, but I don't know how to set up a link to it,   so I have copied the information to paste it below. Hopefully Winky will understand my computer incompetence and won't mind my posting it here for you! 
Candee
x


Winky says...

"I would recommend the following - mostly activity hols!: 

www.skyros.com - this is the Greek island I have just been too (my 4th holiday there since 2001) .....they also do hols in Thailand (been there with them too for first two weeks of my 7month RTW trip in 2002) and Cuba and Cambodia.   It's an holistic alternative holiday with lots of activities to choose from. As it says on the website it is mostly singles and in the school holiday periods - familes too ......I will definately be taking any future little ones of mine to Skyros! 

www.adventura.com - used to be called speed breaks....think these are who Dottie went skiing with

www.spiceuk.com - Spice organise local, national social events and holidays ...I have been skiing with them 3 times to Canada and US....twice without knowing anyone. 

www.kaliyoga.com - this is who I do my yoga weeks in Spain....I go with my friend but most others are singlies

www.cortijo-romero.co.uk - similar place to Skyros but in Spain....haven't been myself altho is same area as I do the Kalliyoga and have lots of friends who have been there....many on their own."


/links


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow, that's quite a choice Winky has provided there. Thanks Candee and hope you have a safe trip to SA today.

Rose, enjoy checking out the alternatives.  You really deserve to have a nice break. Enjoy!

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Hello Rose - there is a lovely spa hotel in Malta called the Fortina - I haven't stayed there but my friend has and she said it was brill. It is not specifically for singles though, but Malta is avery interesting place to visit and is very brit friendly.

Some1

xx


----------



## Mancy (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi Rose - great idea!

I've always fancied a 'f*** it' week here: http://www.thehillthatbreathes.com but never got around to it. You'll see they also offer yoga and tai chi getaways.

In fact, I find just reading the information on their website calming and de-stressing! 

Sorry to read about your treatment cancellation and hope you find a lovely holiday soon.

Mx

/links


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Rose....

Did you find anything?  In the stuff Candee copied across from my previous post I mentioned Cortijo Romero in Spain but said I'd not been there personally yet.  Well I am going the 15-22nd August for a Yoga, Meditation and Chanting week (releasing my inner hippy again!).....the same teachers that I have worked with at Kaliyoga the last 3 years are teaching at CR that week so it was a perfect opportunity! My friend I normally go to Spain with couldn't do the same week this year so I am going on my own but as I know the teachers it doesn't feel like I am going on my own ! 

Here's another site I've come across  www.justyou.co.uk
looks like they offer loads....never been with them so can't vouch for it . 

...Winky 

/links


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Have a great time Rose! Enjoy the pampering, I wish that I was coming with you!!!

Bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Have a great time at the spa Rose x


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

Have a lovely time Rose, you deserve a good break  

Wizard x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Rose honey - enjoy! x x x
I've done the spa thing on my own a couple of times now - pure bliss x x


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

I am seriously thinking of going away for christmas - I just can't face a family christmas this year  

I don't normally get much time off work but have got nearly a week off this year   so really want to take advantage of this and am thinking of going skiing.

I know a couple of girls have gone alone and just wondering if anyone else has and what their experiences were.

I have found a site called Pistepals who arrange chalet trips, and I might be able to join a 7 day group for a 4 days.  my only worry is that every one will have got to know each other by the time I arrive.

R x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Roo,

if it's skiing you're after, PM Dottie or send her a note on ******** - she did a ski trip earlier this year and had a fab time....I can't remember the company I'm afraid, but she could give you all the details

Seems like a few of us looking at holiday bookings. Fully expecting the BFN next weekend (just got not even a tiny hint of a symptom and the one time I was pg I def had symptoms...) so I'm looking at either trekking (Nepal or South America) if I can bring myself to spend the money, or Oman to soak up the sunshine  

I won't go until Jan 2nd though as have family Xmas and then old friends over from Asia for New Year, so will stay for that. But def need a holiday after that if things don't go my way on OTD...

Hope you get something sorted, I think it's a fab idea to get a break..hope you're doing OK hun  
Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Suity - texted Dottie earlier in the week  - just waiting for her to get back to me  -may give her a gentle reminder. I have just exchanged several emails from  pistepals this evening and she has given me a little discount on their weekly rate, sharing a triple room, all single except for one couple that she allows as they met on the first ski trip that she arranged.  (so potential for a little romance too !!)

Getting excited now but scared too, I have done plenty of trips alone with Spinal Injury charity I work for but this seems a little different somehow (only me to think of and not anyone else  ) and its christmas but everytime I think about christmas or anyone asks me about it I start    so on that score I think I will be ok.

I really hope you are wrong about the BFN - every preg is different, and it is very early for symptoms and you have been so busy that you might just get a surprise come test day  

r x


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

ooo Roo...just checked out the pistepals website....looks a great option....what dates are you going?  

I've been surfing looking at options to go to Egypt from 2nd Jan for a week.  I decided to stay in Scotland over Xmas.....first ever Xmas in my own home as an adult....how mad is that !!!  Mum & Dad are now coming up to mine for a few days until boxing day so it will be different for all of us!  A group of friends are in Norfolk from the 28th for a week.  Sussing out if I can join them for a couple of nights over New Year on the way to Egypt.....not that Norfolk is a normal stop off for Egypt!  All as complicated as my usual travel plans!  Of course all of this is survival tactics to get me through the festive season if I've had a BFN just beforehand........Just can't muster up any optimism at the moment for my FET .....even that it will defrost never mind about making me pregnant! 

..Winky


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

My dates will be 22nd - 26th but flights from Newcastle early morning on way out and evening on way back so can have 4/5 days skiing too - only given me about £50 discount on weeks price but still fairly reasonable i think and flights are cheap too.

will have a good think tomorrow and then phone them on Tuesday - she said age range 28-40's mostly mid 30's so should be ok.

I've never really spent a christmas in my home either - even if working usually go to family straight after. It 'll be lovely to entertain your parents though and have Egypt to look forward to


----------

